# Kubota B21 shift stuck in medium gear



## Alancold (Oct 8, 2019)

The shifter on my B21 Kubota will not move and it is stuck in medium. The shifter position looks like neutral and will not move. Any idea?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

First try taking out of 4 wheel drive, have seen it gets a bind in mechanism. Then I would take air hose and blow all dirt and debris from around area, then spay a good penetrating oil into all pivoting parts. let set for awhile, but keep spraying. Hope it helps.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Alancold said:


> The shifter on my B21 Kubota will not move and it is stuck in medium. The shifter position looks like neutral and will not move. Any idea?


in photo #2, it looks as though the selector has slipped out of the LH gate, try tapping the LH gate back towards the rear of the tractor until the selector is centered between both gates.


----------



## Dggood1 (Mar 7, 2021)

FredM said:


> in photo #2, it looks as though the selector has slipped out of the LH gate, try tapping the LH gate back towards the rear of the tractor until the selector is centered between both gates.


----------

